# NeonCon 2010!!



## TreChriron (Aug 26, 2010)

November 4th - 7th, 2010 - Tropicana Hotel - Las Vegas, NV

  We're Looking for a few good GMs!

  Here are just a few of the RPGs we would like to see at NeonCon;

·         Basic Roleplaying
·         Call of Cthulu
·         Earthdawn
·         Eclipse Phase
·         Exalted
·         Fantasy Craft
·         GURPS 4th Edition
·         HARP 
·         Hero 6th Edition
·         Mutants & Masterminds 3rd Edition
·         Palladium Games (Rifts, Fantasy, etc.)
·         Rolemaster
·         RuneQuest II and Mongoose Publishing's Living Runequest II
·         Savage Worlds
·         Shadowrun 4th Edition
·         Traveller and Mongoose Publishing's Living Traveller
·         True 20
·         World of Darkness (previous and current edition!) and all various games (Vampire, Werewolf, Changeling, Mage, etc.)


  If you run 16 hours of games, your admission for all four days is free!!  We want YOUR favorite game at NeonCon.  Come out and show us your awesome game!

  Note:  We have several coordinators who handle different RPGs.  If you're interested in organized Play for D&D 4th Edition or Pathfinder, or Story Games/Indie Games please contact me and I will forward your request to the appropriate coordinator.

  NeonCon! - NEONCON 2010|Create. Educate. Celebrate. Geek Life.

  Buy your tickets here --> NEONCON 2010 - Gaming - Games - Board games - RPG- Eventbrite

  You can contact me with any questions or ideas - trechriron10@yahoo.com


----------

